# Rabbit Meat Prices?



## Missmonty (Jan 29, 2018)

I know this will change depending on where you are located. Previously, I have only produced rabbit meat as we Raw feed our dogs. So we never have sold it in the past. 

I have a couple of my other Raw feeding dog friends that were inquiring about me selling some rabbit meat to them as they do not have anywhere to currently get it. I'm struggling to determine pricing. 

What's the going rate for processed rabbit in your area per pound? (please post price and your location)


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2018)

http://3fspoultryandrabbitprocessingllc.com/opp/

That's here in OK - if you scroll down you can see that whole rabbits 8-10 weeks (this includes the live animal cost/slaughter/packaging) is $14 each, 10-12 week are $16 each.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2018)

It also depends on what you feed your rabbits, like if they are fed organic or GMO-free food. In my area, a processed and packaged "natural" (GMO, antibiotics, and steriod free) rabbit sells for about $10 per pound in the shop, regardless of the intended use.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2018)

I charge $10 for a live/pet rabbit. If it's pedigreed, $25.

A processed and packaged 10 week old rabbit weighing in at 2-1/2 to 3lbs is $12
This is my own pricing in Indiana.

I figure we use to sell live rabbits for $5 and processed, frozen in a gallon ziploc for $10 twenty to thirty years ago, so not too bad for inflation in that many years.


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 2, 2018)

In KY I believe it's around 4.69 per pound


----------

